
Harrowing Story of Installing Libreboot on Thinkpad - happy-go-lucky
http://hackaday.com/2016/12/16/installing-libreboot/
======
al2o3cr
"As an Apple user, I’ve become somewhat disillusioned over the past few
years."

As an HN reader, I've become somewhat disillusioned over the past few months
as "Macs don't do what I want, so here's some less-capable HW that isn't
responsive to my complaint" has become the HN equivalent of "I don't even
_own_ a TV". This article is an interesting story of hardware hacking
otherwise unrelated to the intro/outro...

~~~
brudgers
To me, the intro is an 'It's not you. It's me,' breakup. It happens. For some
people, the trendy downtown bar with a line out front looses it's allure over
the years and one day they look for a deeper more meaningful relationship.
Sure it requires a lot of work, but money can't always buy happiness.

